# Uknown building nr Gainsborough



## Keep out! (May 1, 2009)

Spotted this in a field just outide Gainsborough today so thought we'd have a look and see what it was. I'm none the wiser except maybe an aircraft hanger ? There is a tiny airport on the other side of the road to it.

The building is just a shell with loads of shotgun cartridges littered inside it. Sorry it's not very interesting but any ideas what the building was?

The pile in front is demolished building of which there was about 15 others on the site, all overgrown.







Front view.






Rear view






Inside.






Cartridges. Loads of rabbits running round when we approached. Sport for someone.






Hugely arts farty photographically genius photo op by me. NOT!






Footing of other demolished building close by.






I wonder why the building has not been knocked down like the rest?

Sorry the pics aren't scintillating but you never know what's there till you go and have a look.

KO


----------



## MD (May 1, 2009)

best bet is to download the google earth kml file
of the old raf bases 
try and match it up from there


----------



## ashless (May 1, 2009)

Aint no aircraft hangar kiddo! Is it near Kirton in Lindsey? They do gliding there.


----------



## tigger2 (May 1, 2009)

First thought...I can't think of any airfield 'just outside' Kidderminster?


----------



## Keep out! (May 1, 2009)

the building is right opposite Sturgate airport, Gainsborough,Lincs.

Maybe hangar for radio controlled helicopters? Hahaha

WTF was I thinking aircraft hangar?


----------



## ricasso (May 1, 2009)

thats a real mystery mate, it obviously had vehicular access but I cant account for the second storey and the fact its got a "sunroof" is curious in its self, listen kid,do us a favour and set a day aside and explore that airfield,I bet there's some well good stuff there,in particular look up to about a mile away from the runways in all directions, that's where the good stuff will probably be! looks worth doing on google earth


----------



## herts digger (May 1, 2009)

I know what it is,pretty obvious when you look a bit closer,its a massive bakery,just look at the size of those two swiss rolls in the top righr hand corner of the last pic,mind you I could be wrong,havn't had me pills yet "ok matron,heres my hand,lead the way"


----------



## Keep out! (May 1, 2009)

ricasso said:


> .... and the fact its got a "sunroof"



The skylight has been gypo'd?


----------



## Bryag (May 2, 2009)

Yup, it's an aircraft hanger from WW2 for those secret wingless aircraft. Not widley publicised as their small airiel footprint afforded them relative radar invisibility


----------



## Keep out! (May 2, 2009)

Bryag said:


> Yup, it's an aircraft hanger from WW2 for those secret wingless aircraft. Not widley publicised as their small airiel footprint afforded them relative radar invisibility



I'll sleep tonight now, thanks for clearing that one up for me.


----------



## sheep21 (May 2, 2009)

some sort of garage or vehicle storage area. If there was an airfield there it could have housed a fire engine?


----------



## Foxylady (May 2, 2009)

Mmm...definitely unusual alright! 
The first pic looks a bit like a Watch Office but seeing the second pic with the large opening looks like a Floodlight Tractor and Trailer building, but that most likely wouldn't have the second storey, or the windows. 
Interesting, though. As ricasso said, have a look around the airfield, as all the buildings will be outside the perimeter track.
Nice find, KO.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 2, 2009)

This is the vehicle maintenance building on the technical site of the original RAF Sturgate - operational from 1944 as a training/holding unit. Some of the technical site may have been altered in period 1953-1964, during USAF SAC fighter units occupation.

This site is no mystery, there is plenty of info/pictures on the net if one cares to look.


----------



## ricasso (May 2, 2009)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> This is the vehicle maintenance building on the technical site of the original RAF Sturgate - operational from 1944 as a training/holding unit. Some of the technical site may have been altered in period 1953-1964, during USAF SAC fighter units occupation.
> 
> This site is no mystery, there is plenty of info/pictures on the net if one cares to look.



I think your correct in your assumption that it was the MT shed,although as you say some alterations have occured.
its interesting to note that a trawl through the net provides more questions than answers, some would have you believe it could be anything from a control tower to a "fire shed" or even a bomb trainer!
having said that there doesnt seem to be either an inspection pit or even any ramps,also most MTsheds were muti bay buildings


----------



## Keep out! (May 2, 2009)

I found this link. http://www.raf-lincolnshire.info/sturgate/sturgatephoto06.htm

and this picture looks pretty damn close, if not the same as what I found.






Some text from the link above 'Possibly a bombing training building at RAF Kelstern

What's confusing me is that is says RAF Kelstern?

But. Look at the bush at the front of the building...... same place.


----------



## smileysal (May 2, 2009)

Here's a link to some pics from the RAF-Lincolnshire.info site for RAF Kelstern, but that building isn't on those pics.

http://www.raf-lincolnshire.info/kelstern/kelsternphotos.htm

and a link to pics of RAF Sturgate, 

http://www.raf-lincolnshire.info/sturgate/sturgatephotos.htm

I'm wondering if they've put the wrong pic on the wrong pages, as they're both on the opposite sides of Lincolnshire

Not sure if this helps or not lol.

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (May 2, 2009)

One way to find out for sure is to order a copy of the original map from the RAF Museum. The maps show every building that was on site and lists the exact usage of each.


----------



## james.s (May 2, 2009)

Nice, how high is the door? Definitely looks like some sort of garage, nice find! It's in decent condition too. I like the photos, there's some good angles there and I like the light in the 4th picture.


----------



## fezzyben (May 2, 2009)

I was going to guess at airfield fire station


----------



## Bryag (May 2, 2009)

Unusual design for a fire tender shed, they are almost always to this pattern:

RAF Banff





RAF Peterhead





RNAS Fearn (slightly different as RNAS, but still unmistakable)





RAF Tain (sorry for the poor quality, difficult standing still in all that sh**)


----------



## limpet (May 2, 2009)

I would say someone was shooting clays out there. Very nice!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 3, 2009)

Keep out! said:


> Some text from the link above 'Possibly a bombing training building at RAF Kelstern
> 
> What's confusing me is that is says RAF Kelstern?



The buildings are one and the same - I have no idea why Kelstern and bombing training should be attributed to the photograph. The 'room' constructed on the roof clearly held machinery that required ventilation, there are two bay louvre vent 'windows' at each end - there are slats still visible in some of the available photographs. I must agree with Ricasso that the lack of a pit is somewhat of a puzzle, if the building was originally for MT maintenance. 'Bombing training' is another strange term, if it means initial training of bomb aimers, why have a vehicle sized entrance door and all those windows? One could understand if training in 'arming' of bombs was meant, the large door would be for the bomb trailers - The snag with that scenario would be the positioning of 'live' munitions within the technical site. If inert bombs were to be used for training - why the need for such a sophisticated building?


----------



## ricasso (May 3, 2009)

Looking at it on google earth it looks like part of a larger building, it looks like it was built on at the back, presumably this is where the access to the upper storey would have been.
I would agree with DS about the machinery,although looking at the thickness of the main roof I dont suppose it would have been too heavy.

apparently Sturgate was equipped with F.I.D.O , maybe it had something to do with that


----------



## Keep out! (May 3, 2009)

And there was me making an apology for just posting a shell of a building up. Chuffded you are taking such an interest. 

No doubt in my mind about the buildings being the same. I'll put another couple of pics up in a bit, see if they shed any more light on this. I thought these pics sucked so didnnt put them on originally.

rear shot







side shot






defo Sturgate, not the other place mentioned.


----------



## Foxylady (May 3, 2009)

ricasso said:


> ... it looks like it was built on at the back, presumably this is where the access to the upper storey would have been.



I wondered if it had additions to the building at one time. In the 3rd pic of the 3rd set of KO's photos, you can see where there are 4 sets of outlines in the bottom left of the back of the building. I can't think what that indicates, though!


----------



## ricasso (May 3, 2009)

Dont apologise for the original posting KO! its good to see a thread that promotes good dialogue,instead of folk moaning and bitchin' at each other .
Ive never been to this airfield but I would bet that out of all the buildings there this would have been the one to photograph!!!
well done mate.


----------



## Keep out! (May 3, 2009)

ricasso said:


> Dont apologise for the original posting KO! its good to see a thread that promotes good dialogue,instead of folk moaning and bitchin' at each other .
> Ive never been to this airfield but I would bet that out of all the buildings there this would have been the one to photograph!!!
> well done mate.



Thank you! 

I just wish now I had my cam with me that day, I could have taken some stills off the video.


----------

